# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Fiscus - Contribuenti minimi

## nadia

Come emerge dal forum, i dubbi sui contribuenti minimi sono tantissimi.
Abbiamo tentato di rispondere a tutti col nuovo numero di Fiscus, dedicato al regime fiscale di favore.   Per accedere a Fiscus di Febbraio clicca qui... 
All'interno troverete anche tanti degli interventi dal nostro Forum...

----------

